# Land Plots In Ajman



## minted783 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone could give me some advice. I am looking at purchasing some land in Ajman to build a 4 bedroom villa in Ajman. I have looked around most websites and the land plots seem to have shot up in price over the last year.

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase some land in Ajman? I am looking at between 3,000 - 5,000 sqft dependant on price of course.

Would really appreciate any help or advice given.

Regards
Zak


----------



## juanjuan (Mar 20, 2014)

minted783 said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone could give me some advice. I am looking at purchasing some land in Ajman to build a 4 bedroom villa in Ajman. I have looked around most websites and the land plots seem to have shot up in price over the last year.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase some land in Ajman? I am looking at between 3,000 - 5,000 sqft dependant on price of course.
> 
> ...


I am also looking for a small plot of land but as i am searching freezone websites they have minimum offer size of 2500 sq m ie about min 25000 sq feet.So in case you have found any plot already , please share the same here


----------

